# tail holes



## ino89777 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a question on my mind how do I make a tail hole with out it streaching or ripping open? like can I put some kind of rim on it?


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 2, 2009)

I think if you sew around it it will not rip... but im not too sure


----------



## Aurali (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, all I can think is "Strategically placed holes" If you wanna make a "tailhole" just follow normal sewing patterns. double up around the hole to prevent cloth from tearing.


----------



## ino89777 (Nov 2, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> I think if you sew around it it will not rip... but im not too sure


 humm could work, I was thinking about some kind of elastic


----------



## Catte (Nov 2, 2009)

Of course Eli posts, right. :3


----------



## Aden (Nov 2, 2009)

I do believe that barbed wire has exactly the consistency and properties that you're looking for.


----------



## ino89777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I'm sorry, all I can think is "Strategically placed holes" If you wanna make a "tailhole" just follow normal sewing patterns. double up around the hole to prevent cloth from tearing.


that might work thanks :3


----------



## ino89777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Aden said:


> I do believe that barbed wire has exactly the consistency and properties that you're looking for.


na I'm trying to look for something strong to hold 9 tails


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh... in that case, a rim might be a good idea...


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2009)

I just had a gap in the seam that runs down the back. I just doubled up my stitching before an after the gap. I hand sewed my suit so it wasn't that hard, dunno how hard it would be with machine sewing.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 3, 2009)

Aden said:


> I do believe that barbed wire has exactly the consistency and properties that you're looking for.



(s)He's looking for a reinforcing gusset, not an access port.


----------



## Aden (Nov 3, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> (s)He's looking for a reinforcing gusset, not an access port.



And now that I realize that, I feel bad. :c


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 3, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> (s)He's looking for a reinforcing gusset, not an access port.



This post made me laugh so hard.

Since you're doing something with nine tails - instead of attaching it to the body suit, how about attaching it to a belt or a harness? That way the pressure wouldn't be on the suit, but on you, so there would be a less chance for tearing. Say, a place to slip the harness/belt through the suit for you to wear underneath. If this is what you were talking about in the first place, just ignore me.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 11, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> I think if you sew around it it will not rip... but im not too sure


That can work. I would prefer doing the back stitch sewing method.


----------



## Farelle (Nov 11, 2009)

the best thing is to make a closed tail and make a hole like those for buttons for clothes on the costume...and then simply use a belt or something to attach it to your body and pull i through the hole...


well....if this is not what you meant, forget it XD

but i think it looks more natural if the tail is not attached to the bodysuit itself, because of weight movement...


----------



## Sciggles (Nov 12, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> This post made me laugh so hard.
> 
> Since you're doing something with nine tails - instead of attaching it to the body suit, how about attaching it to a belt or a harness? That way the pressure wouldn't be on the suit, but on you, so there would be a less chance for tearing. Say, a place to slip the harness/belt through the suit for you to wear underneath. If this is what you were talking about in the first place, just ignore me.




I lov eyour icon so much...R.I.P. Wash :'(


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 12, 2009)

I clicked on this thread expecting something totally different...


----------



## Dahguns (Nov 13, 2009)

i wish all my pants had tailholes...then i can poop on the go


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 14, 2009)

wow geeze! nine tails! I highly doubt you'll be able to use that tail hole.

what I would do is run a wire from the tails up into your suit and stitch in a belt around the waist. attach the wire to the belt and have the weight be carried by your waist instead of the suit.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 16, 2009)

9 Tails?? NICE! Can we see some concept art? I'd love to see your idea visualized! ^.^
Whats *under* these 9 tails? hehehe *yiff*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2009)

Oooh god. Oh man. Oh god.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KyBdPeKHg


----------



## Waggable (Nov 16, 2009)

hahahahaha >.<


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Why would anyone need a tail hole?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 16, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Why would anyone need a tail hole?



to stick a tail through.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 16, 2009)

I think you should just rename the topic "Fursuit tail holes" because it's gonna attract sickos who think you are talking about the anus.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Well when you say you need a tail hole that is stretchy and won't rip it sounds like they are wanting the fursuit for buttsex. 

_and changing the title to fursuit tail holes will not help in the slightest._


----------



## Aden (Nov 16, 2009)

Waggable said:


> 9 Tails?? NICE! Can we see some concept art? I'd love to see your idea visualized! ^.^
> Whats *under* these 9 tails? hehehe *yiff*



:T


----------



## Ratte (Nov 16, 2009)

Strategically placed holes, etc.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2009)

Waggable said:


> 9 Tails?? NICE! Can we see some concept art? I'd love to see your idea visualized! ^.^
> Whats *under* these 9 tails? hehehe *yiff*


 


Aden said:


> :T


.


----------



## Hyasinth (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL.

But I agree with the advice provided, attaching them to a belt or harness independent of the suit just makes sense.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't really have any first hand experience with suits yet however I agree with what was suggested earlier. I think the best idea is for you  to perhaps make an elastic, stretchy hole in your suit which you can stick the tails though. Warn under the suit, have the tails attach to a harness that goes over your shoulders. This will bear the weight of the tails and make them bouncy and more life like. *wagg*

Perversions aside, I serioulsy would like to see some concept art. It sounds like you have a neat idea which will look great! ^.^


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe there is a fursuit out there that has 9 tails, cant remember what its name is or who owns it.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 17, 2009)

Nine tails isn't a copyright thing. o_o It originates from Chinese mythology in regard to the Kitsune and Nogitsune, spirit foxes that represented good and evil respectively. The more tails the spirit fox had the more power it allegedly wielded.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 18, 2009)

sorry my previous post was too ambiguous and/or too open to interpretation, What i meant by it is people were expressing interest in what it would look like to have 9 tails in a fursuit and i was just pointing out that there is a fursuit with 9 tails floating around if anyone wanted to see what 9 tails on a fursuit looks like.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

To take the topic back on track: I know I hate it when _my_ tail hole stretches or rips.


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 19, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> To take the topic back on track: I know I hate it when _my_ tail hole stretches or rips.



Uh... wait.... lmao. Let me get my head out of the gutter...

ANYWAYS - that harness idea is a very good idea. Have you made any progress on the tail yet?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys what's going on in this thread?


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 20, 2009)

Read and you might find out >.>


----------

